# Belkin Bluetooth USB adapter (F8T012)

## gmetal

Hello all,

I am thinking of buying the Belkin Bluetooth USB adapter model F8T012. However, I haven't found any information around to suggest whether this device actually works without a problem in Linux. Anyone has any experience with this device? 

Thanks in advance

----------

## HeXiLeD

Software

From gnome:

http://usefulinc.com/software/gnome-bluetooth

From kde:

http://kde-bluetooth.sourceforge.net

Guides :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_setup_Bluetooth

www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth

BlueTooth List : http://www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth/features.html

Which Manufacturer ?

----------

## gmetal

 *Blue-Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BlueTooth List : http://www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth/features.html
> 
> 

 

According to this ,the Belking adapter F8T012 is not supported. However, this hasn't been 

updated since March. I was looking for this list, but I was endind up with a message saying that

this list was taken down! I will leave this thread open for a day or so, in case anyone has actually

used it and then I'll mark it solved. Thanks for the reply.

----------

## l3u

I have a Delock Class 1 USB Bluetooth dongle working perfectly :-)

----------

## HeXiLeD

what does # lsusb shows you

and if possible : # hciconfig -a

This is mine bluetooth ( msi starkey)

http://www.msi.com.tw/program/products/communication/cmu/pro_cmu_detail.php?UID=613

and i am working on it in this topic here

----------

## gmetal

I haven't bought it yet! That's why I am asking to see if anyone has any experience with it, because I am thinking of buying it, but I don't know if it will work. It seems this is the only bluetooth adapter that most shops around here stock! And I don't really want to buy one online, unless I have to.

----------

## l3u

Why not? These dongles aren't expensive ... 10--15 € or so ...

----------

## gmetal

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Why not? These dongles aren't expensive ... 10--15  or so ...

 

I know, but I bought one a couple of days of ago (Linksys) and it arrived broken. The USB connector on the adapter would not connect properly to the USB port. So I had to send it back. Unfortunately, the retailer would not send a replacement, but rather refund the amount, which means that I would have to incur the delivery costs all over again. In short, I got a bit pissed off with the whole situation, and decided to see if I can find anything localy. I had a look in a few shops and that was the only brand and model I found (plus it supports EDR).

----------

